# sstmp with normal yahoo account. [solved]

## DaggyStyle

Hello all,

I have a normal yahoo account that I want to send mails using it via sstmp, here is my config:

```
#

# /etc/ssmtp.conf -- a config file for sSMTP sendmail.

#

# The person who gets all mail for userids < MinUserId

# Make this empty to disable rewriting.

root=******@yahoo.com

# All mail delivered to userid >= MinUserId goes to user, not root.

#MinUserId=1000

# The place where the mail goes. The actual machine name is required

# no MX records are consulted. Commonly mailhosts are named mail.domain.com

# The example will fit if you are in domain.com and your mailhub is so named.

mailhub=smtp.mail.yahoo.com:465

# Example for SMTP port number 2525

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:2525

# Example for SMTP port number 25 (Standard/RFC)

# mailhub=mail.your.domain        

# Example for SSL encrypted connection

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:465

# Where will the mail seem to come from?

#rewriteDomain=

# The full hostname

# Gentoo bug #47562

# Commenting the following line will force ssmtp to figure

# out the hostname itself.

# hostname=_HOSTNAME_

# Set this to never rewrite the "From:" line (unless not given) and to

# use that address in the "from line" of the envelope.

#FromLineOverride=YES

# Use SSL/TLS to send secure messages to server.

#UseTLS=YES

# Use SSL/TLS certificate to authenticate against smtp host.

#UseTLSCert=YES

# Use this RSA certificate.

#TLSCert=/etc/ssl/certs/ssmtp.pem

# Get enhanced (*really* enhanced) debugging information in the logs

# If you want to have debugging of the config file parsing, move this option

# to the top of the config file and uncomment

#Debug=YES

AuthUser=******

AuthPass=******

UseSTARTTLS=YES

```

but when I try to send a mail, I get this:

```
ssmtp ******@yahoo.com< msg.txt

ssmtp: Cannot open smtp.mail.yahoo.com:465
```

any idea why? cannot connect? has any got this to work with yahoo?

----------

## trigggl

You need a Plus account which currently costs $19.99 a year.  Then use,

plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com:465

Then you'll need,

UseTLS=YES

Comment out (or delete)

#UseSTARTTLS=YES

----------

## DaggyStyle

I'm not going to pay for that, the value isn't worth it.

I've managed to make it work with GMX.

----------

## trigggl

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I'm not going to pay for that, the value isn't worth it.

 

It's worth it for me.  Glad you found a solution.

----------

